# 1Dx multi controller not responsive when selecting AF point



## hammy (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone have problem with the 1Dx multi controller selecting AF point ? I have problem trying to use to select AF point. not as responsive when compared to the Main dial/ and Quick control dial to select the AF point. I was wondering if i got a bad copy of the 1Dx


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by 'not as responsive'... Both multi-controllers on mine work very well.


----------



## hammy (Aug 1, 2012)

i tried to navigate the joystick to pick the AF point. Just as in the 5D2, i can use the joystick to toggle to the AF point i want but in the 1DX , it stops at certain point and i have to try several time to get the AF point to move.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2012)

Does that occur with _both_ multicontrollers?


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, my multi-controller seems to stick a little too. Sometimes it wouldn't move to the next AF point until I hit it over 2-3 times which is causing me to jerk the camera (not a good thing), but then it moves. 

I will say that the 1DX multi-controller seems to be improving slowly over time, so perhaps it just needs some more time to break in. I would recommend just moving the points up and down and in a circle clockwise and counter-clockwise to assist in breaking it in more and loosening up the weather-sealing. This seems to be helping mine. You really need to push the controller more sideways, which I'm finding a little hard to get a good grip on it because it is so stubby and I must have short thumbs. My MKIV is much more responsive (broken in nicely) and it has more of raised lip to it, which makes it easier to feel and move.

As far as Neuro's question, for me the landscape multi-controller seems to be more of a problem compared to the vertical multi-controller, but some of that may be that the vertical multi-controller is closer to the edge and I'm getting a better grip on it. No Pun intended! 

Rich


----------



## hammy (Aug 2, 2012)

The vertical multi-controller joystick seems to work really well compared to the horizontal controller. I wonder why one works better than the other. i hope it's not a defect. Just got the camera 1 day ago and have been testing it out to see if it's just my camera that has the problem. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 2, 2012)

hammy said:


> The vertical multi-controller joystick seems to work really well compared to the horizontal controller. I wonder why one works better than the other. i hope it's not a defect. Just got the camera 1 day ago and have been testing it out to see if it's just my camera that has the problem. Thanks for the reply.



I think the vertical one is mounted in a better position, and it's in a more level position, and it's also mounted closer to the edge of the camera. 

The horizontal controller appears to be mounted on a slight angle if you view it from the side, and it's also farther away from the edge, so for me at least it's harder to get a good grip on it. However, sometimes I feel like I'm right on it and it still doesn't respond. I'll also have to see if it breaks in a little over time.

Personally, I feel that the 7D and MKIV multi-controllers are way easier to manipulate, than this stubby little controller.


----------



## hammy (Aug 3, 2012)

Yea- So it's not just my camera that has the problem then. i'm hoping it will get better with time as well. It's perplexing when one controller is right on the money where-ever and when-ever i move it, while the other are not very responsive/ accurate. I used the main dial and the quick control dial to get accurate AF point.


----------



## SpencerImages (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, mine is sluggish too. It is particularly noticeable for me when trying to move around a zoomed in image. Sometimes you have to hit it 5-6 times before it moves the image, and it doesn't pan constantly when held down.
Bloody frustrating, particularly when trying to quickly change the AF point.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 5, 2012)

The 1D X multi controller works fine, but in the production models there are problems.

Sometimes the multi controller knob fall off, sometimes the multi controller dont do his job correctly.

I report the problems a few month ago to CPS Europe and CPS Germany. 

It´s a shame that Canon dont do her job and fix the problems.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm almost glad I had to skip my reserved 1d X the other day, mainly because it was nearly TEN THOUSAND DOLLARS-!! But also because it's really starting to add up with issues that we didn't see to this extent with 5d3.

I'm happy to wait now, but I'm still getting one...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm happy to report that both my multicontrollers are sufficiently and equally sensitive.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm happy to report that both my multicontrollers are sufficiently and equally sensitive.



It's very funny if you replace "multicontrollers" with nipples ;D Yes, yes, I am very tired :


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 5, 2012)

To the people having difficulty with the Multi-controller. How long have you had your camera? 

I have mine about 10 days, and I feel that it is starting to improve slowly. 

The other thing I wanted to point out is that: 

With the 1DMKIV, the viewfinder and AF point turn off together after about 7-8 seconds:

1) all you had to do, to wake up the AF points was to press the center of the multi-controller, then select your AF position with the multi-controller while your thumb is already on that button (Mutli-Controller Button) "thumb"
2) then shoot (Shutter Button) "index finger"

With the 1DX, after the viewfinder lights turn off, and the AF point stays on but is inactive.

1) you have to first press the shutter button to wake up the viewfinder and AF points (Shutter Button) "thumb"
2) then choose the AF point (Multi-Controller Button) "index finger"
3) then shoot (Shutter Button) "thumb"

I use AF-On back button to focus, so I start my shooting sequence in this order; AF point selection (thumb), focusing (thumb), shutter button (index finger). 

I don't start with half-press shutter button (index finger) to activate VF and AF point activation, then select AF point with mutlti-controller (thumb), focusing (thumb), then back to shutter button for firing (index finger).

I'm finding this change quite annoying and I'm not sure why Canon changed this as an extra button press for the 1D series? 

It's really messing me up. I continuously change the AF point position as I'm following the action and tracking a subject to pick the best composition. Sometimes there may be a pause in the action for 10 seconds and now I have to press the shutter button to activate the VF and AF point display, prior to selecting my new AF point position for composition and then it sometimes sticks, compared to the MKIV. 

Am I missing a setting somewhere?

Also to others having difficulty with the Multi-controller. If it gets a little stuck and 8 seconds goes by, or you haven't touched a setting for 8 seconds, you first must hit the shutter button to wake up the VF and AF points and some of the "initial" non-responsiveness may be due to the inactive AF point as the display is asleep.

Rich

EDITED: You may also press the AF-On Button to wake up the VF and AF point on the 7D, MKIV and 1DX. So, only the MKIV can additionally wake up the VF and AF point with the Multi-controller. Perhaps this feature can be added to the 7D and 1DX with a firmware update.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 5, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> To the people having having difficulty with the Multi-controller. How long have you had your camera?
> 
> I have mine about 10 days, and I feel that it is starting to improve slowly.
> 
> ...



That's good to know, I always used the 1d4 as you described, but have my 5d3 set up a bit different so I haven't really noticed this, but still annoyed over the wakeup time...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2012)

Rich, in the custom controls screen, do you have the multicontroller set to direct AF point selection? That eliminates the need to press the AF point selection button first.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks John (Neuro), but I do have my custom screen set to multi-controller AF point selection, that's not the issue. 

With the 1DX, what is happening is that the VF screen, which also shows the AF points goes to sleep after about 8 seconds. Keep in mind that you can still see where the AF point is in the VF, even when it's asleep. However, that AF point is actually "not active" and will not move until you wake it up with a Half-Press of the shutter button. 

With the MKIV, I used to be able to wake up the VF and AF point by pressing the multi-controller, so since my thumb was now already on the multi-controller, I could just move the Multi-controller which moves the AF point in one swift motion, but now on the 1DX I have to first do a half-press of the shutter button to wake up the VF and AF point, and then after that I can choose my AF point with the mutli-controller since they are now awake. 

So, it's an extra step, and it's going against my instincts, which I used to do quickly without thinking.

I was also wondering if some people feel that the AF point is not responding, because even though you can see the AF point in the VF, it is asleep until the half-shutter press, but like others, mine was also sticking a bit and now it seems to be loosening up a little.

Rich


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2012)

Could be that's a 'feature' of the transmissive LCD?


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe.., because the 7D reacts the same as the 1DX in this situation, but if a half-shutter press can wake up the VF and AF points, then I think Canon should also be able to wake up the VF and AF points via a single press of the Multi-controller in the 1DX. 

I appreciated the one-less step when I went from the 7D to MKIV, but I thought it was a little odd to have the extra step when going from the 1DMKIV to 1DX. 

I can certainly live it with it, but when I'm shooting one game with the MKIV and 1DX it should be interesting. I do think it would be easy to add this capability to the 1DX with a firmware update, especially if it also bothers other people, who will be using both cameras.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 5, 2012)

The scenario where I noticed that the multi-controller wouldn't wake up the VF was yesterday. I was waiting for a bird to take off, and I locked focus on the bird with the AF-On button, then 8 seconds went by and I had my thumb on the multi-controller to better compose the bird in flight (since I didn't know which direction it was going to take off in) and to allow it room to fly into the frame. So now the bird takes off and when I go to move the AF point with the multi-controller, nothing happened because the VF was asleep and I couldn't move the AF point. I guess there will be a learning curve with any new body.

I just discovered another option. The 7D, MKIV, and 1DX can also wake up the VF and AF points by pressing the "AF-ON button," as well as the half-shutter press. I didn't realize that yesterday when I was shooting, but I did just notice this now in my living-room. So, this will be my way of doing it from now on, but it's still an extra step compared to also being able to wake up the VF and AF points with the multi-controller on the MKIV.


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 8, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> now I have to press the shutter button to activate the VF and AF point display, prior to selecting my new AF point position for composition and then it sometimes sticks, compared to the MKIV.
> 
> Am I missing a setting somewhere?
> 
> Rich



You can also program the 1DX to allow you to move the auto focus point by simply pressing the joy stick sideways or vertical. There is no need to press any other buttons. I have mine set this way and love it.

It is called "AF point direct selection" under custom controls.

-Darrin
Studio 1930
www.studio1930.com


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> You can also program the 1DX to allow you to move the auto focus point by simply pressing the joy stick sideways or vertical. There is no need to press any other buttons. I have mine set this way and love it.



Yep - and as Rich stated above, he's got that setting enabled (as do I). 

The issue he's talking about is that when the metering timer shuts off (which is after 6-7 seconds), you can look through the VF and see the selected AF point, but moving the multicontroller does nothing. You must half-press the shutter or press the AF-ON button, which re-engages metering, and also re-activates AF point selection.

There's a C.Fn to set the metering time out for Live View shooting, but I don't see one to extend the metering timing for VF shooting.


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Studio1930 said:
> 
> 
> > You can also program the 1DX to allow you to move the auto focus point by simply pressing the joy stick sideways or vertical. There is no need to press any other buttons. I have mine set this way and love it.
> ...



Hmm, not sure I have noticed if the timeout had occurred or not. I'll give that a try and see. Maybe I just half press the shutter from muscle memory due to all of these years of half pressing the shutter button. :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> Hmm, not sure I have noticed if the timeout had occurred or not. I'll give that a try and see. Maybe I just half press the shutter from muscle memory due to all of these years of half pressing the shutter button. :-\



Yeah, I do that, too...and so I didn't notice it in practical use. But when I checked, sure enough, it's there.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 8, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> Hmm, not sure I have noticed if the timeout had occurred or not. I'll give that a try and see. Maybe I just half press the shutter from muscle memory due to all of these years of half pressing the shutter button. :-\



Hi Darrin,

Thanks for trying to help out! But as Neuro confirmed the AF points time out when the AF Start/metering times out. I didn't notice it in the house with test shots either. But, I like to shoot sports and action and sometimes it's necessary to pre-focus to a certain area and then re-compose the AF points as the athlete or subject enters the frame, and then as I'm patiently waiting for peak action.... tic-toc, 7 seconds goes by, and then I try to move the AF point prior to firing away my pre-focused burst, and well.....nuttin' happens. It's not really a problem now that I'm aware of it and I'll get used to it.

The MKIV allowed prefocus, then re-composing of the AF point with the multi-controller and then fire away. Now I just have to press the AF-On button, prior to recomposing the AF point. Hopefully, those Olympic Photographers had more than a couple of days with their new 1DX. I'm sure I was low on the list. 

Incidentally, the Pre-focus Ring on the super-telephotos doesn't wake up the VF/AF points on either camera.

I really enjoyed your website by-the-way.., very nice!

Rich


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 9, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Studio1930 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, not sure I have noticed if the timeout had occurred or not. I'll give that a try and see. Maybe I just half press the shutter from muscle memory due to all of these years of half pressing the shutter button. :-\
> ...



Thanks Rich. I am just starting to use the 1DX and the 200 f/2 combo more often with sports so I am trying to figure out the best setup. Haven't been using the prefocus button/ring on that lens yet. So far the C1, C2 setup allows me to do all that I need as far as quick configuration changes, but I am still finding those little things like this timeout you mentioned. It all depends on what I am shooting as to when I might find a new issue with the 1DX that I need to work out. So far everything has had a solution of some sort (other than the AFMA bug) even if it requires operating the camera a bit differently than my 1DM4.


----------



## CampanellaFoto (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm having similar issues with my 1DX Mark II which is only 4 or 5 months old. 

The multi-controller next to the Q button behaves very strangely. It sometimes will not want to move the focus point to the left. Moving it to the left often just moves it back into the middle and continuing to try to move left has it switching between the last active focus point and the middle one. 

I can get it behaving normally again through a variety of hacks. Turning the camera vertical and moving around the focus point with the other multi-controller (which seems to behave perfectly) can often get the other multi-controller working again. Another solution is to turn off all my custom shooting modes (c1, c2, c3) and then clear all settings. That can sometimes get the multi-controller working again. 

To me it seems more like a software problem than a hardware problem. Or so I hope. 

Anyone have similar experiences? 

Also is there a way I can wipe the camera completely? Clear all settings only seems to clear some settings. I really want to return the camera to new state in turns of the software and just set everything up again from start to see if it stops behaving strangely.


----------

